# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Biblioteca de magia en la gran vía?

## Ignacio H

Buenas tardes. 

El viernes tuve el privilegio de asistir a una conferencia poco habitual de daortiz (nos enseñaba sus nuevas invenciones, hablamos un poco de todo...) y se trató el tema de que al parecer hay una biblioteca en la gran vía, en la calle Silva o algo así, en la que sólo se venden libros de magia, y que se realizan muchas conferencias, y que por ella pasan grandes fieras como Roberto Giobbi, por poner un ejemplo, y además dicen que las conferencias son gratuitas o algo así

Alguien tiene más información :Confused:  Porque me pillaría cerca y me encantaría ir

Lo agradezco muchísimo de antemano.

----------


## Javi Drama

Por los datos que aportas supongo que te han hablado de la editorial páginas. Visita su web porque todo lo que yo pueda decir se quedará corto.

Además si revisas en este mismo foro la sección de "Anuncios y Noticias mágicas" podrás leer los mensajes del usuario Iván Manso avisando y promocionando los culturales de páginas que se celebran periódicamente los miércoles a las 19:00 h.

----------

